# caffien studies



## catherinevictoria (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone heard of these new studies indicating that totally eliminated caffien from your diet helps achieve pregnancy/conception?

I just can't give up tea and the occasional coffee on the weekend. I mean, I can, but I live in Boston for the year and I'm sort of a southerner. It's really hard for me to deal with the cold weather w/o it. I am just hanging on to this minor comfort. It probably saves me from anti-derpressants!

I did hear wind of such a new study, though, and it's making me nervous. TTC....obviously.


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

But I LIVE on tea! I'm a southerner, we grow up on iced tea. I got preggo with my first two drinking a LEAST a gallon of soda a day.... although I did give up the caffien once I found I was preg....

Do you have any links to this study?? I don't want to give up my tea without reading it... it will take alot to convince me.


----------



## CalebsMome (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22718279/

Here's a report from CNN.com. It was disconcerting to me because I don't even drink caffeine. So eliminating that won't help me.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Before I heard about this I've gone back and forth on the whether to drink coffee during pregnancy. When I was pregnant I went completely cold turkey, no morning coffee or afternoon ice tea. Which makes me wonder if all that caffeine before I realized I was pregnant had anything to do with my m/c. Then when we began TTC I cut out all coffee again. Since it's been 2 months and still no







I've brought back my morning java. I make 2 cups of decaf but usually only drink one. I _think_ decaf is okay, but nothing talks about drinking decaf while pregnant, so I'm just making an educated decision. And really I get sick of drinking only water, water, and more water!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, I heard about it, and that it's most hazardous during your 2nd 8 weeks of pregnancy (which I am just entering). It may be just a coincidence, but with my 10 week miscarriage I started cramping (like labour-strength cramps) right after having probably more coffee than I should have. I went to the doc afterwards and had an u/s, baby was ok, but then 5 days later I went in for a follow up and the baby was gone.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry, frontierpsych


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

It really depends.







I gave up caffeine for a year of trying.







And it didn't help me at all. Other people have better results. It depends on what is up. I think it certainly can't hurt to not have it, but I also think that the occasional cup of coffee isn't likely to harm anything either.

If you have a pot a day habit, it would be good to get rid of the coffee, likewise if you drink a lot of soda.

It does constrict blood vessels. It does cause you to shed water. there is a physiological impact. And that impact is different for everyone.

Bottom line, if you feel like it would be a good idea, or if you feel like you drink too much, then cut it out of your diet.









Remember all studies can show different things depending on who is interpreting them.


----------

